# Black and White in Black and White



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 18, 2016)

2 shots of Black and white 1st in B&W 2nd in color


----------



## rip18 (Dec 18, 2016)

Brrrr...  

I like both of those!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2016)

Where's the beef!!!  Good ones Mike!


----------

